# census on brands?



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Let me pick brains.:smile: Just bought Centric brand of brake parts (98 camry) and I'm disappointed. Centric preferred was recommended but I looked at Wagner disc pads I have for f150 and everything is superior to centric drum shoes. Only 3-4 yrs difference between them and don't know which country makes wagner. Wagner box says Federal, which, I think, also makes moog. This centric is from china. Too late to return centric, but should I stop buying centric parts?
Also, bit of a rant, but partsgeek does not give free return label even for defective parts.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Federal-Mogul is the parent company of both Wagner and Moog, along with others (Beck\Arnley, Champion, FelPro, National...). The Wagner name has been around for a very long time, aalmost as long as Bendix. 

With globalization, some or all of these brands are probably no longer made in the US.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

EU made centric brake hose vs chinese centric brake hose (for same car but right and left sides) is day and night. Rubber looks like difference between a new belt vs used up. Chinese hose also has failed second crimps on the metal sleeves. 

Wagner disc pad surface is smooth. Centric drum shoes are at least twice rough. I can feel the skin kind of dragging. Will part like this smooth out or end up gouging the drum?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

The softer lining of the shoe will wear before it damages the drum.

Next time buy a different brand, they will last longer.


ED


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

The shoes may burnish in and may be usable as @de-nagorg said. 

You've already had a hose from this mfg fail, and are concernrd with the surface finish of the shoes. For my piece of mind, I'd replace all the cheap centric parts.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I trade at autozone both because of convenience and their lifetime warranty on many parts. [there are other parts stores that do the same] I've never had any issues with their duralast brakes and when they wear out - they replace the pads/shoes for free.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Our Windstar needs a brake job. I will probably go with whatever they have at NAPA. i have NAPA rotors and ceramic pads and they have never made a squeek.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Since I didn't have to do the job the same day, I had time to order shoes from rockauto.com Wanger & other brands are reduced 1/3 to 1/2 price.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

I like to tinker but not on same parts every few years. I went through that with autozone radiators and fuel pumps on f150 and vowed never again.:smile: Also I reused spectra premium fuel pump hanger and the fuel gauge has not been factory setting since.
Federal mogul is no help. Wagner and Beckarnley are two under federal mogul. Each make drum shoes at different prices. I bought beckarnley just because it is about $5-6 more. Decided more money must mean better product, in this case.:smile:
Someone at the camry forum made a list of brake parts, and centric premium was listed as one of the best. Looking at the centric hoses I got, one made in GB (england? - box said italy) and another printed ccc (assuming china - box says china), I have to assume centric decided to go to chinese manufacturing since that list. I have to assume centric can't be included in the high quality list.


Having ranted this much, I am not that enthusiastic about cars or repairs.:smile: Just trying to make sense for the best repairs I can make. Hope nobody confuses me for expertise. Let me thank every posters again. Any another thought helps.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I've bought/installed new radiators multiple times and never had to replace one of them again.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm qualifying what I said about the radiators.:smile: All the radiator problems was leaking water pump. Since new pump, no more melting radiators. Heater core may be leaking but I'm afraid of after market parts now. Current is another autozone.

About centric, I got another from amazon. I was hoping I'd get 2 crimp hose, but again, same one crimp and imprint of crimping next to it. Another chinese make. Amazon refunded and told me to keep it. I went bought wagner from rockauto.:smile:
BTW, am I being paranoid here? Over life time, is single crimp good? Brake hose is under more pressure, but how much? I guess one way to tell would be to look at the hose on the car. Didn't think of that until finished ranting.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Some learning experience. I got a set of beck/arnley shoes. Friction layer difference between this and centric is surprising. Both are made in china. But beckA is smooth and looks like finer dust. Difference is like 180 sand paper to 80. About $8-9 difference. Now only the brake hose remains then the job.
After all this, should I replace the cylinders? Centric premium cylinders look ok, but now I'm worried about the quality of its seals.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

The cylinders only need replaced if they have corroded inside from moisture intrusion.

You should be able to rebuild them if they are leaking, but only if they are bad, not just because.

And they do make a HONE tool to fix slight imperfections in the old originals if one develops.



ED


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I haven't rebuilt a wheel cylinder since I was young. Wheel cylinders are cheap enough that IMO it makes more sense to just replace them. I only replace them when they start to leak/fail.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

mark sr said:


> I haven't rebuilt a wheel cylinder since I was young. Wheel cylinders are cheap enough that IMO it makes more sense to just replace them. I only replace them when they start to leak/fail.


Same with drums and rotors. They're so cheap, nobody turns them anymore. Just slap new ones on. Done.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

The hose is actually acdelco. Says made in usa but the date may be 2008, if I'm understanding the printed info on the hose. From rockauto. 2 crimps and there is more metal on the metal parts.:smile: Metal also looks like galvanized heavier than EU made part. Centric premium drums look ok and decided to bet on the centric premium cylinders. Car is 98 and only about 110K miles. But I'm guessing the rubber seal factor is more on time and deterioration than the miles.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

U. V. radiation is the major factor in deterioration of rubber products.

Even stored in a shed for years rubber will deteriorate , not as much as direct sunlight, but will be unusable eventually.

ED


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

de-nagorg said:


> U. V. radiation is the major factor in deterioration of rubber products.
> 
> Even stored in a shed for years rubber will deteriorate , not as much as direct sunlight, but will be unusable eventually.
> 
> ED


Car tires expire too. Supposedly six years from the manufacture date, they shouldn't be used, even if brand new and kept in a climate controlled environment. Lots and lots of people blowing right through that six year recommendation!

Interestingly, though, at Pull A Part, officially they are selling you the wheel, not the tire. They have a little disclaimer stating this. They used to sell just the tires, but I think they got burned on that (probably on a blow out) so I haven't them sell just a tire in a couple of years.


----------

